# A Modified Hero Class?



## Esiminar (Mar 2, 2004)

I was thinking about altering the hero class so that all it granted was twelve Hero Points. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 2, 2004)

My first draft of the class was something like this - it granted HPs, but nothing else at all.  No BAB, no saves, no skill points, nothing.  

I think 12 might be a little high, but I do like the concept.  It highlights the fact that the Hero Class represents your superpowers and nothing else.  If you want to know how to fight, or to hide, or to track, or whatever, you need to take a fighter, rogue, ranger class (etc.)


----------



## Esiminar (Mar 16, 2004)

To get the total of twelve I took apart the hero class and using the Super Powers _Heightened Attack Bonus, Heightened Defenses, Heightened Saves and Super Tough_ reconstructed it level by level.


```
Class	Base Hero	Attack	Defense	Fortitude	Reflex	Will	Avarage		Total
Level	Points		Bonus	Bonus	Save		Save	Save	Hit Points (2)	per Level
1	8		0	0	0		0	0	1		9
2	8		3	2	0		0	0	1		14
3	8		0 	0	1		1	1	1		12
4	8		3	0	0		0	0	1		12
5	8		0	2	0		0	0	1		11
6	8		3	0	1		1	1	1		15
7	8		0	0	0		0	0	1		9
8	8		3	2	0		0	0	1		14
9	8		0	0	1		1	1	1		12
10	8		3	0	0		0	0	1		12
11	8		0	2	0		0	0	1		11
12	8		3	0	1		1	1	1		15
13	8		0	0	0		0	0	1		9
14	8		3	2	0		0	0	1		14
15	8		0	0	1		1	1	1		12
16	8		3	0	0		0	0	1		12
17	8		0	2	0		0	0	1		11
18	8		3	0	1		1	1	1		15
19	8		0	0	0		0	0	1		9
20	8		3	2	0		0	0	1		14
								
										Total	242
								    Average per Level	12.1
```


----------

